# A cold or something worse?



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

My toddlers just got over a cold less than 2 weeks ago and seem to have come down with something else this past Friday/Saturday. They have a very runny nose and are coughing!!! They had a very mild fever in the beginning. How can I tell if this is just a cold or something else? The cough is freaking me out. I am worried about RSV or Whooping Cough again! I have a 3 month old who is just getting over a cold (not sure if it's the same thing, or what we had less than 2 weeks ago!!).

Please help.. I am a worried mess..!!!

Other than the runny nose and coughing they're acting completely NORMAL. Running around, playing, etc. The cough is like a tickle cough and doesn't sound like a phlegm cough.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, for those who are familiar with using Vitamin C, what dose should I give them (and myself) and how often? I have SA on hand and ready. What should I mix it with?


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I know this is a very late reply and hope your little ones are feeling better by now.

It does sound like a mild case of cold to me. It is easier to get sick after another illness because their immune systems are still a little weak. I usually do not worry much about a runny nose and/or cough unless they are very unwell or have high fever. However, if the cough persists for over a week or is getting worse rather than getting better I would take them to the doctor.

I cannot give advice on vitamin C but lots of liquid and rest are recommended.

Hope they are feeling better.


----------

